

Contrasts in How Google Suggests Searches - davidw
http://ben.casnocha.com/2009/11/contrasts-in-how-google-suggets-searches.html

======
zach
All trumped by "what is the situation" vs. "what is the deal", I think. Too
easy?

On the other hand, "how to make" is relatively erudite compared to "how to
cause."

------
proemeth
Showing how there is information in google requests, as well as in indexed
pages. I wonder are these statistics analysed/available somwhere?

------
blasdel
_"There is nowhere we are more honest than the search box. We don't lie to
Google."_

